# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  SwapBots, augmented reality toys, Liverpool, United Kingdom

## Airicist

youtube.com/@swapbots7390

facebook.com/swapbots

twitter.com/swapbots

linkedin.com/company/swapbots

Co-founder and Director -John Keefe

Co-founder - Andy Cooper

"SwapBots: Augmented Reality Toys For Creative Play" on Indiegogo

"SwapBots: Augmented Reality Toys For Creative Play" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

SwapBots kids react

Published on Apr 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

SwapBots unboxing

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> SwapBots recently arrived in the studio. Watch the SwapBots team react to unboxing all nine of their character creations!

----------


## Airicist

The Making of SwapBots

Published on Mar 26, 2018




> Head of Creative Michael Snowdon discusses development of early SwapBots prototype models

----------


## Space88

Thank you for a good selection of applications with added reality. I would like to dwell on exactly how the augmented reality affects education. I'm sure. There will be those people who will be against the introduction of this technology in the education process, but personally I think it will be a bomb in the development of education. I'm interested in this topic, so I read a lot about this and I can safely say that after the research 70% of teachers agreed that the augmented reality increases the interest and involvement of students by 65%, if this topic is interesting I would like you the article about Augmented Reality Apps for Education , the most popular applications with augmented reality and it is clearly shown in what educational institutions to use them effectively.

----------

